# Maui Dec.11-14 check-in



## echino (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking for a week in Maui with check-in dates between Dec.11-14, check out Dec.18-21. Two people, so studio or larger is OK. I already have offers for my dates like $650 for a hotel unit at Kahana Falls, but that unit is not nice at all. $100 per night max for something nice. Thanks.


----------



## echino (Nov 14, 2013)

Bump.

There are plenty of weeks on ebay and craigslist for my dates, but looking for something really nice, up to $100 per night. PM if you have a week. Thanks.


----------

